# Buying a new mattress



## Geri (Jun 29, 2007)

Any recommendations of places to try? Would rather not have to go to Cribbs unless I have to.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 29, 2007)

Depends whether you want to try the mattress before you buy it, or whether you know which type you're after and you just want to buy it.  

Morleys has a few mattresses, I think.  So do most department stores of that size or larger.  Even if they're displayed as part of a bed, you don't always have to buy the bed base as well.

If Argos stock the one you want, their delivery is usually v reliable. 

*Don't get a Slumberland miracoil mattress*


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah, we got our bed base from ikea and the mattress from argos, delivery was fine, and they had a pretty decent discount on at the time too...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2007)

ikea

cheapish and not Cribbs


----------



## Yetman (Jun 29, 2007)

There's a few lying around in the cul de sacs in Hartcliffe - you have to get there before the 6 year old arsonists do though


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought my bed from Ikea last thing on a Saturday afternoon, and they delivered it at 7am the next morning.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2007)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> ...we got our bed base from ikea and the mattress from argos...



Did they fit together okay?  

_(Maybe I'm completely wrong, but...)_ I'm sure I've noticed in the past that bedding from Ikea had slightly different measurements to those from other outlets.  

?


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2007)

Greebo said:
			
		

> *Don't get a Slumberland miracoil mattress*



Why not?

I was thinking of getting a memoryfoam one actually - my mattress is giving me backache, despite not being very old, and I really need to stop tossing and turning as it's giving me lines on my face.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 29, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Did they fit together okay?
> 
> _(Maybe I'm completely wrong, but...)_ I'm sure I've noticed in the past that bedding from Ikea had slightly different measurements to those from other outlets.
> 
> ?



Yeah, worked fine, seemed like super kingsize was a universal standard. Mattress was that one wots advertised with the duck and the hippo an that.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2007)

Got a waterbed two months ago. Fucking top it is too 

Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 30, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Got a waterbed two months ago. Fucking top it is too
> 
> Can't recommend them enough.


how the hell do you fuck on a waterbed?   i tried it once and i felt like i was on the fucking Titanic


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 30, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> how the hell do you fuck on a waterbed?   i tried it once and i felt like i was on the fucking Titanic




i just felt sick


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jun 30, 2007)

Alll I'd say is, get one with handles on the side. Carry a double without them up 5 flights and you'll know why.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 30, 2007)

Posted before re Norris Bedding on Coldharbour Lane - Camberwell end. Not cheap but they reckon it'll last for 25 years...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> how the hell do you fuck on a waterbed?   i tried it once and i felt like i was on the fucking Titanic


I think that waterbeds used to just be a single giant air bed type thing, but filled with water. The technology has moved on since then. And I haven't found it makes much difference to the business of fucking.


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2007)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Posted before re Norris Bedding on Coldharbour Lane - Camberwell end. Not cheap but they reckon it'll last for 25 years...



Camberwell end?


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 1, 2007)

....here you go and go for the nine-Inch:

http://www.     norrisbedding.co.uk/mattresses.htm


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a memoryfoam one actually - my mattress is giving me backache, despite not being very old, and I really need to stop tossing and turning as it's giving me lines on my face.



On a miracoil, the springs come through much sooner than they should, even if you're not heavy.

I've heard a lot of good things about memory foam though, even if you only use the mattress topper instead of getting a full mattress of it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2007)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> ....here you go and go for the nine-Inch:
> 
> http://www.     norrisbedding.co.uk/mattresses.htm




tsk so brixtoncentric - you do realise people post on these forums from places other than brixton dont you     

(check the forum this is in!)


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2007)

Greebo said:
			
		

> On a miracoil, the springs come through much sooner than they should, even if you're not heavy.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about memory foam though, even if you only use the mattress topper instead of getting a full mattress of it.


THe problem with memory foam is that it is hot in summer, and unless you spend 2 grand for the really good stuff, the mattress only lasts about 5 years.

Find you local waterbed dealer and just try one out. I wouldn't have considered it until I happened to be killing time one lunch hour and and went into a shop.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 1, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> THe problem with memory foam is that it is hot in summer, and unless you spend 2 grand for the really good stuff, the mattress only lasts about 5 years..


thats bullshit....the regular mattresses usually have a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> tsk so brixtoncentric - you do realise people post on these forums from places other than brixton dont you
> 
> (check the forum this is in!)



The odd thing is that there is a Coldharbour Lane in Bristol!


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2007)

So, I just spent £438 on a mattress  

*breaks out in a cold sweat*


----------

